# I need a laptop for chief architect



## Tomasine Rehnborg (7 mo ago)

Snobnd said:


> Looking for a good laptop that I can run chief architect without any issues?


Hello, when I was a beginner, I had the same problem, and I chose to get a second-hand laptop in a very good condition. Not sure what budget you have, but you can check this platform MacBook Repairs, Mac Repairs in Poole & Bournemouth. They can repair any device. Moreover, they sell some second-hand gadgets. Even if you decide to take a fully new one, you can get inspired at least, and if you contact these guys, I'm sure they'll be happy to help you and give you the best pieces of advice you need.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I wrestled with investing more into a program and computer that could handle it. Looked like a 5k investment


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I dropped 2600 on mine. It was a grand for the video board so I could operate eCabs nicely.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I feel like once in awhile it would be very helpful for me. It could also change the referrals I get too. I'm hemorrhaging money these days.
I also not sure I want more responsibility at thrown at me. Everyone is trying to avoid paying the architects and make the contractor do it in order to get the job. Thats a disqualifier for me, hate that crap


----------

